# [Heisec] Schadsoftware auf Webseiten der Sparkasse [2. Update]



## Newsfeed (20 Februar 2013)

Hacker hatten am Montag in einem Zeitfenster von rund vier Stunden Schädlinge auf den Seiten des Finanzunternehmens unter sparkasse.de platzieren können.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

